# HM X HM with a twist.



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I chose two of my half-moon bettas to breed.

This is the male:
His name is Aragon he is s halfmoon. I chose him mostly for his scales, I love them and they are so thick and shiny.


Here is the female:
Her name is Succubus. She is a halfmoon, but has by long fins (this picture does no justice). I chose her so hopefully her fry will have long fins as well.


My goal is to create delta, super delta, and halfmoon thick scales long finned bettas. I don't want quite a Cambodian because I want a light layer of color. This is basically a test breed to see how many of her fry will have longer fins. I am going to invest in finding her or her children a male who has very very long fins to create a very long finned fish, and maybe down the road breed one of these extremely long finned halfmoons to my HMPK Kings to create a pretty big fish.

Well they spawned very closely after seeing each other.


Yesterday 6pm the eggs hatched. Maybe 100+ fry but it's hard to tell.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

I need to get a good macro lens. Love the close up of the babies!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

The babies are 5 days old I will post updates


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Exiting, I cannot wait


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I'm wondering if all the long fins will make a bunch of fin biters, though.


----------

